# the ADD-ON'S from my pork post



## jerkyaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

we had some awesome pork so why not kick it up with some awesome finger foods........did some bacon wrapped pineapple and some bacon wrapped marinated artichoke hearts...


also threw on a few shrimp boats for a pre--gathering snack


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

these lil buggers went bye-bye in the blink of an eye.....


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

Mmmmm...what time is supper? Looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang...I missed out.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job,the Q-view are making me hungry!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job. I'm not big on pineapple but looks great.
Andy.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, I bet the bacon wrapped 'choke hearts were great.  Nice job


----------



## bignick (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 30, 2008)

love pineapple and bacon, might have to give this a try, how long did they have to smoke


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

time went fast i did one tray @ time due to my small box and allready having the two porks in there as well.......i'd say just under to at most an hour per tray hovering from 220-230 it was a lil windy but not that cold out so temps were almost stable . These are super easy and super good
bacon wrap anything and it's all good in the smoke........


----------



## kookie (Mar 30, 2008)

Look damn good............Look mighty tasty.........good job........


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 30, 2008)

Great lookin' grub ya made there!!!  Good job and good qview!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cman95 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tasty idea...thanks.


----------

